# Rom 11:25-26. Ethnic? Practicing?



## Matthew1344 (Apr 19, 2017)

Is Romans 11, when using the word "jew", was Paul speaking of ethnic/bloodline of Abraham or was he speaking of practicing Jews?

At one point I would have said ethnic, but now I want to say practicing. I don't think there are any bloodlines jews anymore after so much persecution. They Jews in Israel don't partake in any ceremonial sacrifices because they don't know who is from the tribe of Levi, from what I understand. 

What do you older reformed fellas interpret this? And what does historic christianity teach?


----------

